# Neutering and psychological effects



## blackjack1 (May 3, 2015)

Eli, our 13 month old toy was neutered Friday.

He's always been a very exuberant puppy. The only humping he's ever done was on larger stuffed animals he use to lounge on as a baby. So as long as we kept them away from him he wouldn't hump anything.

But he started marking in the house for some reason. I caught him twice then went around searching for more and found damp, pee smelling areas all over the carpet. Our new neighbors have a dog, a neutered Australian Sheppard and Eli goes plumb crazy barking and growling at him. The other dog doesn't give hi the time of day, he just looks at him. It could be the neutering, maturity or him just knowing Eli is young and not a threat.


Since Friday, he's been acting psychologically damaged. He has his pain meds so I don't think he's in much pain. I think it's more the ecollar than anything.

He's done that before with a leash vest. My mom says he gets a look in his eyes like he's being mistreated and he'll just stand in place for up to an hour looking sad and depressed. He's jogged up the stairs, went outside but but I can tell he's sad.

How long will the blues last? Will he be back to normal after the ecollar and stitches come out Friday?


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Maybe he is having moments of discomfort. Since he's wearing the e-collar (which you are smart to use), he is unable to scratch or lick himself. I bet he'll feel like a new dog after the collar is off and stitches are out. Give him a kiss for me


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I am sure it's just the collar bothering him ! Neutering doesn't psychologically damage dogs, on the contrary, it makes them better pets because they are not constantly thinking about breeding.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Don't succumb to too much anthropomorphizing! I am sure he is uncomfortable because of the collar and once it is off he will surely return to his usual happy self without the marking. On that point though you need to know that testosterone is a fat soluble hormone so his levels won't be added to anymore, but it may take a couple of weeks for the levels to drop low enough to stop the marking. Make sure you clean everything he has marked very thoroughly with a good enzyme based cleaner.


----------



## Summerhouse (Jun 12, 2015)

Why not try putting him in a baby grow instead of collar? 
The ones that button up the back are best you don't need to cut a hole out for the tail.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I know Buck did not care for the 10 days of limited activity. He never messed with the surgery site and so we didn't need to put the collar on him. Can you see if Eli can be trusted without the cone?


----------



## blackjack1 (May 3, 2015)

Like I said on him being pretty exuberant. He's contorted himself pretty close to the incision site. A light lick but that kind of stretching was uncomfortable so he hasn't done it. My parents watch him while we're at work and they say he doesn't try.

He's back to normal today. Just doing weird sits. He'll follow us then immediately site down and get real restless walking a few steps them plopping down.

I know I anthropomorphize him a lot. When I talk about him I refer to him as a person. He's just my baby so I don't like seeing him uncomfortable.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

The sitting down abruptly might have to do with anal glands being full. Does he have normal poop ?


----------

